# Invoicing Software



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

What do you use for Invoice software. I currently use Quickbooks Invoice Manager, but it will not work with Outlook to send invoices and estimates. 

What do you use to send invoices and estimates and will it work with outlook?

Thanks,


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

The full version of Quickbooks. I think I'm using Pro. Anyway, it will invoice through Outlook.


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

baz ent said:


> Thanks for the help.


We build a version (signature) you can play with. You can email invoices, and more. 

You can also try bamboo invoice if you're familiar with setting things up on a server.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Give FreshBooks a try, it works great if you have sales reps. Also allows for estimates, invoicing, support tickets, and expenses. It can auto add expenses from a few 3rd party companies.

Lastly, it is mobile and works great with the ipad. I also use printavo for my DTG company and that works great too.


----------



## utrink (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion of FreshBooks.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I just use the simple invoicing thru PayPal. It was not hard to set up and can be sent with any program as far as I know. It may have more options but I did not look into that.


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

We use Tworks. Google it or search it on the forum. I think its Tworks Data software. Works fine and is cheaper than the quickbooks and is more detailed and pertinent to the tshirt business.


----------



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Still can't decide.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Invoice2go is a great invoicing app for the iPad. Quick easy and a free version. Great for quick and professional invoices, estimates and converting estimates to invoices. Purchasable options include cloud sync to a desktop client. It includes the option to add a PayPal button to each invoice emailed. It can also be set up with items that you commonly invoice for to reduce data entry. 

All the other solutions mentioned in this thread are excellent. But mostly a matter or what your shop needs. 

I went with t-works manager because I wanted much more then simple scheduling, invoicing, quoting. I needed something to track ad maintain customer contacts, art files, generate consistent mockups and then show me my costing data so I could grow my own pricing strategy over time based on actual profits and losses per job completed.

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I use Zoho invoice. It has it's own email built in.


----------

